# [FAQ] Cambio CPU

## f0llia

Dovrei cambiare cpu a 2 macchine..volevo sapere se esisteva un modo per poterlo fare senza ricompilare tutto il sistema..è fattibile ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Dovrei cambiare cpu a 2 macchine..volevo sapere se esisteva un modo per poterlo fare senza ricompilare tutto il sistema..è fattibile ?

 

Dipende. Che processore e' e a quale passi? Come sono le flag nel tuo make.conf?

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Dovrei cambiare cpu a 2 macchine..volevo sapere se esisteva un modo per poterlo fare senza ricompilare tutto il sistema..è fattibile ?

 

Se non cambi modello di CPU non hai problemi, se hai un "avanzamento" (senza cambiare marca) non dovresti avere problemi, altrimenti dipende dai CFLAGS che ai usato.

----------

## f0llia

Allora..dovrei passare da un celeron coppermine 600 a un pentiun III 1000 e da un pentium III 666 a un pentium III 800..Niente di drastico ma mi servono un po di info ..   :Smile: 

----------

## f0llia

Dimenticavo.. le flag nel make .conf delle due macchine sono: 

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Allora..dovrei passare da un celeron coppermine 600 a un pentiun III 1000 e da un pentium III 666 a un pentium III 800..Niente di drastico ma mi servono un po di info ..  

 

Nel primo caso hai anche li le flag attivate su pentium3? Se si non ci sono problemi. Nel secondo caso nessun problema metti solamente una cpu piu' veloce ma sempre pentiumIII.

----------

## f0llia

Si sempre pentium III, sul sito per le flags avevo trovato quelle anche per celeron.

Allora per entrambe posso cambiare cpu senza problemi?

Per le flag me ne puoi consigliare di migliori ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Allora per entrambe posso cambiare cpu senza problemi?

 

Si visto che hai compilato per pentium3 e metti un pentium3.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Per le flag me ne puoi consigliare di migliori ?

 

Vanno piu' che bene quelle che hai.

----------

## f0llia

Perfetto.. grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## f0llia

Una domanda per curiosità..: Se avessi dovuto passare a un processore diverso ?

Tipo a un AMD o a un PIV ?

Son curioso  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Una domanda per curiosità..: Se avessi dovuto passare a un processore diverso ?
> 
> Tipo a un AMD o a un PIV ?
> 
> Son curioso 

 

Diciamo che con quel "-march=pentium3" ti porti appresso una serie di flags che vanno bene per quel tipo di CPU ma non é detto che vadano bene anche sulle altre.

Ergo, ad andare bene sarebbe stato male ottimizzato, ad andare male alcuni programmi avrebbero potuto produrre un "Illegal Instruction" bloccandosi. Se  uno di tali programmi é il kernel o la bash o il gcc il tu sistema sarebbe stato inservibile.

Ok?

----------

## f0llia

mod: quotiamo con umanità e solo quando serve, grazie! -MyZelF

Si ok, ma in quel caso che avrei dovuto fare ? ricompialre tutto il sistema? Fare qualche cambiamento prima del cambio di cpu ?..Quello che mi interessa è sapere che si dovrebbe fare per passare a una cpu diversa, se è possibile o se invece è proprio impossibile.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Una domanda per curiosità..: Se avessi dovuto passare a un processore diverso ?
> 
> Tipo a un AMD o a un PIV ?
> 
> Son curioso 

 

Io compilo tutto con i686 cosi' se cambio cpu non ho problemi.

----------

